# Cargo Bike Yuba Mundo



## Drblack (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello All: I am looking at two cargo bikes (Yuba Mundo, Kona Ute), but have concerns with each.
The Yuba site states that people up to six feet six inches can ride their one size fits all cargo bike. I want a bike to carry young children (One in a child carrier, and the other with a stroker set up) for groceries/errands ect. I am six feet tall and can image being uncomfortable with a short top tube. A new stem and handbars can only do so much. Can someone confirm, or deny my fears.

My concern with the Kona Ute is the lack of foot rests when carrying people. Kona doesn't recommend toting people, but that is one of the biggest features of a cargo bike. I also question the weight capacity. No rating on the Ute, and the Yuba is not an issue at 450Lbs.

The Surly Big Dummy would answer the size and capacity concerms of these two bikes, but the price doubles...maybe it is worth it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Mundo, but I'm only 5'9". I'll see if I can get my dad (6'1") to take a spin on it and give me some feedback. I think you'd be fine at 6' tall.


----------



## Drblack (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks very much Baker. I'm not opposed to changing a stem, but don't want to be folded up on my commute to work.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Drblack said:


> Thanks very much Baker. I'm not opposed to changing a stem, but don't want to be folded up on my commute to work.


I'll try to check it out, but it'll prob won't be until next Monday.


----------



## Drblack (Aug 2, 2009)

I appreciate the help. Where did you get the wheel set for your Yuba? It looks great.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I picked them up at pricepoint.com a couple years ago.


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

I am 6' and have a Mundo. It fits me pretty well and I find it suprisingly easy to ride. I do sit very upright on the bike, but it's a cruiser, not a mountain or road bike. I use if for all my errands. As for carrying someone on the back, I rode around my neighborhood to see Christmas lights and it was suprisingly easy - and our combined weight exceeded the 400# limit.

Upside of the new mundo's is, if you want the 18-speed, I believe they now come with all the right cable mounts. Also, I believe the new front fork and wheel will take a disc brake as well. Those were my two only dissapointments with the bike, and it appears they have addressed them.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

JunkShip said:


> I am 6' and have a Mundo. It fits me pretty well and I find it suprisingly easy to ride. I do sit very upright on the bike, but it's a cruiser, not a mountain or road bike. I use if for all my errands. As for carrying someone on the back, I rode around my neighborhood to see Christmas lights and it was suprisingly easy - and our combined weight exceeded the 400# limit.
> 
> Upside of the new mundo's is, if you want the 18-speed, I believe they now come with all the right cable mounts. Also, I believe the new front fork and wheel will take a disc brake as well. Those were my two only dissapointments with the bike, and it appears they have addressed them.


Cool, I don't need to load up my bike to have my dad try out tonight. Sounds like JunkShip's response is better than the feedback from my 6'1" dad riding for a few minutes. 

The new Mundo definitely has the appropriate front and rear derailleur cable mounts. And, the frame/fork definitely support discs (although I don't know about the factory supplied hubs).


----------



## Drblack (Aug 2, 2009)

Junk Ship and Baker: Thanks very much for the feedback. The Yuba should be perfect now that I know the fit is right for me. At first I was leaning towards the Kona Ute, but the Yuba side racks with homemade wooden platforms would be perfect for little feet, and groceries. The Surly BD was in the mix, but it is a bit too much $. I will post some pictures after the purchase.

Thanks again. As we say in Maine, the people on this site are "Wicked" cool.


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

I was in the same spot: I REALLY like the BD, but just did not have the cash. I did not have a chance to ride an Ute, but it also sounds like a great bike. I like the idea of a long tail with 700cc wheels. I gravitated more towards the Yuba because it is a steel frame the had the highest load capacity.

It seems like both bikes are really close in price. Is there an LBS anywhere near you that you might ride the Kona? I find the real dilema with cargo bikes is, demo rides are few and far between.

I don't think you can go wrong with either choice, unless you know you are going to haul heavy loads. In that case, Yuba all the way.

Lastly, as always, price is (mostly) about components. If I had to do it all over again today (BD frames have dropped in price consisderably), I might look into picking up a BD frame and building a bike, but only after being able to ride one for fit (only because they have a good range of sizes). That way, I would be able to put money into the components I wanted to improve, and really dial everything in (i.e. I'm not a big fan of grip shifters, and discs would have been nice). But I was on a tight budget.

And if building a bike sounds daunting, keep in mind, when I bought my Yuba, it came completely unassembled. Mine came from the good folks at Rockthebike. They can ship it partially assembled, but that costs extra. I thought I had read that they are now shipping them nearly assembled these days, but it's something to keep in mind.

Anyhow, I don't want to cloud your decision. The Yuba is a tank, and I enjoy riding it. If you check the Surly forums (and now the cargo bike forum), Devo (et all) have lots of great Dummy stories too. He hauls everything on it, and I mean everything. As for the Kona, I see lots of great reviews. The nice thing about the bike market is, they hold their value well, making it less painful if you ever want to upgrade/change.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

The Yuba is made of hi-tensile steel which is mucho heavy, especially with all the extra metal involved with the utility components. I wonder how much it weighs compared to the others.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

newaccount said:


> The Yuba is made of hi-tensile steel which is mucho heavy, especially with all the extra metal involved with the utility components. I wonder how much it weighs compared to the others.


See post #57 here:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?589598-Yuba-Mundo-V3&p=10106900&viewfull=1#post10106900


----------



## Drblack (Aug 2, 2009)

Junkship: Thanks for your comments, and I appologize for such a late responses. I am glad you made me re-evaluate the situation. A Yuba is $1099 plus $120 for shipping, and $100 for each pannier (Total = $1,420). The BD is tempting, but that two grand leap is too much. I looked again at the three bikes and am going with option four...laugh. I can get a Specialized Hardrock Disc Sport for $460, plus $500 for an Xtracycle including Free Radical, deck, and panniers. The Specialized definitely will fit me and I really like the Xtracycle. It won't be as stiff as a one piece frame, but the kids can put there feet into the panniers along with the groceries and be safe. Again, thanks for making me think.


----------



## richdirector (Apr 25, 2007)

I looked at Yuba and Ute (but had wished for a surly big dummy with Rohloff) and I went for the Yuba as more versatile. I have a made a stoker seat on the bike and bought a smaller child seat for the second child (just turned 3)









It is heavier but amazingly stable. My wife is 5'1" and this bike loaded up with 2 kids is her bike of choice. I thought about getting an EZEE electric front wheel motor but most of commuting travel is within 3 miles so I havent bothered.

The back seat is also comfie according to the young one ....


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

richdirector- I'm suprised you say the Yuba is stable. I have a friend who bought one, and riding it around, I thought it was rather twitchy. That's unladen, and by "twitchy" I just mean "hard to ride no handed". However, I'm 6'2" and didn't think it was an uncomfortable ride. Wouldn't say it was my ideal position, but I like to lean forwards more than the intended use of the Yuba would likely call for.


----------



## richdirector (Apr 25, 2007)

Well horses for courses I guess I am 5'10 and I can ride no handed with both girls on the back - so I guess thats 130kg?
Maybe your height is an issue - sure ride is very upright but it doesnt bother me. _ mine is the orange 2nd series I think the latest one is even lighter. I have on 2.35 fat frank tyres but not sure that would change things much


----------

